# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  AHSA pide a Medio Ambiente su ejecución para mejorar la calidad del agua en los embal

## Embalses

*AHSA pide a Medio Ambiente su ejecución para mejorar la calidad del agua en los embalses* 
10-10-2008 (Las Provincias)Las Provincias

La asociación de Amigos de los Humedales del Sur de Alicante (AHSA) ha pedido que se "retome con la máxima urgencia posible" el proyecto de construcción de una depuradora en la zona de Vistabella para evitar futuros episodios de mortandad por botulismo en el parque natural de El Hondo. El portavoz de AHSA, Miguel Ángel Pavón, ha formulado esa solicitud en un escrito registrado en la Conselleria de Medio Ambiente, Agua, Urbanismo y Vivienda.

Pavón argumenta en su petición que el Plan de Mejora del Hábitat y Calidad del Medio Acuático de El Hondo, elaborado por la Generalitat Valenciana en el año 2000, preveía la construcción de una depuradora a modo de filtro verde en Vistabella. Según AHSA, esa depuradora "puede contribuir de forma importante" a mejorar la calidad del agua entrante a los embalses de Riegos de Levante del citado parque natural (Levante y Poniente).

El portavoz del colectivo ecologista considera que la "mejora" hídrica obtenida mediante esa instalación "sin duda evitaría o mitigaría de manera importante episodios futuros de mortandad por botulismo u otras causas relacionadas con la mala calidad de las aguas entrantes" a El Hondo.

Pavón también demanda a la Conselleria de Medio Ambiente que remita a la asociación una información "detallada" sobre la mortandad por botulismo que ha sufrido la fauna de El Hondo durante los pasados meses de julio y agosto para conocer su incidencia, en especial sobre la avifauna e ictiofauna del parque natural.

A este respecto, el portavoz de AHSA desea que se les faciliten los datos de ejemplares afectados, tanto los muertos como los que han podido recuperarse, por cada una de las especies detectadas. Miguel Ángel Pavón propone, además, que no se modifique el decreto 93/2005, de 13 de mayo, del Consell de la Generalitat, por el que se aprobó el Plan de Recuperación de la Malvasía Cabeciblanca en la Comunitat Valenciana, para rebajar sus objetivos proteccionistas.

En este punto, los ecologistas se oponen a una posible modificación referida a la prohibición de la caza y a las restricciones en el manejo de los niveles de agua en las denominadas áreas de conservación, entre las que se encuentran los embalses de Poniente y Levante del parque natural de El Hondo.

Pavón advierte de que una hipotética reducción de los niveles de protección de la malvasía cabeciblanca "podría incurrir en un incumplimiento de la directiva 79/409/CEE relativa a la conservación de las aves silvestres" que habitan en el paraje natural.

----------

